# Does anyone else have trouble with this interview question?



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

What is your greatest weakness? 

I know what mine are but I am pretty positive if I say something like "Socially awkward" that's an automatic loss of the job. I tend to be decent at working because I try really hard, I am dedicated and I know how to be polite to customers. I have more problems when I trying to actually deal with people and honestly I treat people and everything like I would at a job. So I tend to be extremely formal with people most of the time. 

However, you are supposed to have weaknesses that hurt you on the job, but not make you incompatible for the company. What do you say when you are a perfectionist and work either to cover up or fix your flaws?


----------



## Assisi (Dec 17, 2016)

Tip for pros: don't actually say your real weaknesses.
Since you mentioned being a perfectionist, I would say that at your interview like, "I tend to work too diligently at a task because I'm a perfectionist". Huzzah, your weakness is a strength.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Assisi said:


> Tip for pros: don't actually say your real weaknesses.
> Since you mentioned being a perfectionist, I would say that at your interview like, "I tend to work too diligently at a task because I'm a perfectionist". Huzzah, your weakness is a strength.


Apparently, that doesn't work and I can't think of a good weakness. Then they ask how you can improve it. (I actually tried that)


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Here's an answer I pulled out numerous times:
- I'd rather focus on my job/task than being welcoming and warm. I might come across as untalkative but very focused on the job/task at hand.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

pwowq said:


> Here's an answer I pulled out numerous times:
> - I'd rather focus on my job/task than being welcoming and warm. I might come across as untalkative but very focused on the job/task at hand.


Did it work?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Just tell them your weakness and how you manage to solve it.

Well just lie about your weakness. XD 

Well as for me, my answer is.. 

Being always late. But since I became aware of it, i always make sure to arrive 5-10minutes before the appointed time. (which is true, because i arrived at the interview earlier) sorta like that bru.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

MisterPerfect said:


> Did it work?


Idk, I've been in almost a hundred job interviews. Not got a single job that way, there's always 1 person that's better suited than me every single time. I'll do better using a phone-book and establish informal contact with the HR-department rather than waiting for ads.

My tactic if you can call it that is to remain consistent. Be honest, be clear, be transparent, avoid self-depreciation. I've got references that I've talked to so I have rough idea of what they will say about weaknesses, strengths, growth etc.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Assisi said:


> Tip for pros: don't actually say your real weaknesses.
> Since you mentioned being a perfectionist, I would say that at your interview like, "I tend to work too diligently at a task because I'm a perfectionist". Huzzah, your weakness is a strength.


The "I'm a perfectionist" answer is so used that experienced recruiters can smell this BS lol.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

pwowq said:


> Here's an answer I pulled out numerous times:
> - I'd rather focus on my job/task than being welcoming and warm. I might come across as untalkative but very focused on the job/task at hand.


I've answered something similar which is that I'm often too focused that I really dislike interruptions. Being a programmer, this is a big pet peeve. The interviewers were happy with the answer, probably thinking how geeky that is, although the bad side of this is that I can sometimes lack patience to people even if I remain polite lol.

One can answer honestly but without pointing out really bad flaws for the position. Humility, a bit of joke and interest in improving can help. At the end of the day, they are looking at someone at ease with people asking difficult questions, and someone friendly to talk to.


----------



## Assisi (Dec 17, 2016)

AriesLilith said:


> The "I'm a perfectionist" answer is so used that experienced recruiters can smell this BS lol.


Shhh xD
Anyway, I second the being late one.


----------



## Amily (Feb 1, 2017)

I hate interviews. Makes me too nervous.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

When preparing for that question I find looking at something about yourself that is a strength. But like most strengths, then look for the mirroring weakness so you can answer the question.

For myself I tend to be a very focused Individual. I prefer to work on one tasks at a time I am also good at prioritising which tasks are most relevant.
For the weakness here I can either go with, I suck at multitasking (but in doing one task at a time I am able to perform each one to a higher level), or I can be hard to distract when working (but I am diligent and will get the job done).

In the interview when you answer the question IMO it is best to answer what your weakness is, then move onto the strength it also is.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Most interviews are a stupid game. Anyone asking this question has already heard every common response and knows what kind of stock weakness you're trying to spin into a strength anyway. The question itself is laughably transparent, and so is what they're looking for when asking it. Tailor your response to this question to the specific job, if they must ask it at all.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Shiver said:


> Most interviews are a stupid game. Anyone asking this question has already heard every common response and knows what kind of stock weakness you're trying to spin into a strength anyway. The question itself is laughably transparent, and so is what they're looking for when asking it. Tailor your response to this question to the specific job, if they must ask it at all.


So what are some of the things I should say? Can you give examples?


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

The last time I interviewed for something, they didn't even ask this question. Halfway through we were just speaking like "real" people. I got an offer later, but declined. Instead, I recommended my friend who had also applied for the position and actually needed the job. So you will want to be prepared for anything, really.

I'm not sure what I'd give as a real answer though. Possibly that I'm very task-oriented, which some people have taken to be impersonal because I don't slow down to share a lot about my private life or interests. It just doesn't occur to me unless someone asks. I like to keep my momentum up.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

that's a loaded question
the interviewer is looking for a reason for not hiring you


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

MisterPerfect said:


> What is your greatest weakness?
> 
> I know what mine are but I am pretty positive if I say something like "Socially awkward" that's an automatic loss of the job. I tend to be decent at working because I try really hard, I am dedicated and I know how to be polite to customers. I have more problems when I trying to actually deal with people and honestly I treat people and everything like I would at a job. So I tend to be extremely formal with people most of the time.
> 
> However, you are supposed to have weaknesses that hurt you on the job, but not make you incompatible for the company. What do you say when you are a perfectionist and work either to cover up or fix your flaws?


Why are you going for jobs that require interaction with customers? First decide to go for a job that actually matches your interests.


One of the things you can do, is to call the company and ask why they decided to go with someone else. If they say they found a better match, you just tell them that they can be honest with you and that all you want is their honest opinion of you because you want to improve yourself. Most will tell you what they think. And it will almost always be a nice reply because doing that shows a lot of caracter. People respect that.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> that's a loaded question
> the interviewer is looking for a reason for not hiring you


But they ask this in most interviews and you can't not answer. 
So what do you tell them? Apparently saying "I'm a perfectionist" or something like that is not the correct answer either. 
So is the piont to have the least bad answer? 
What do you say?



Peter said:


> Why are you going for jobs that require interaction with customers? First decide to go for a job that actually matches your interests.
> 
> 
> One of the things you can do, is to call the company and ask why they decided to go with someone else. If they say they found a better match, you just tell them that they can be honest with you and that all you want is their honest opinion of you because you want to improve yourself. Most will tell you what they think. And it will almost always be a nice reply because doing that shows a lot of caracter. People respect that.


That still doesnt say how to awnser the question. Also not everyone can be so picky.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

MisterPerfect said:


> That still doesnt know say how to awnser the question.


The answer is difficult because the people that ask that question think it's important.

Did you know that 80% of the decision to hire you is made in the seconds that you need to enter the room and sit down in the chair that they´re offering you.

Look the people in the eyes when you enter and shake their hands. Sit up straight and look at them when you listen to their questions. Answer the questions with short, but complete answers. Only elaborate when they ask you to. And during the interview, ask some questions of your own. Not things that are related to your benefits, but things that show you are really interested in the company.

And as to the "weaknesses" question.... Start your answer with: "I'm working on improving my ...... " That way you turned "weakness" into "improving"..... that they will like. Just starting the answer that way, already makes whatever you say next just fine. It should be a small thing.

Something different that could work: "I tend to get a bit shy when I meet new people, but I'm learning that as I get older, this is getting better."

Be creative. You´re not there to answer 10 questions and then leave again. You are there to get the job they are offering and walk away with the day that they want you to start.

It's all about attitude.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> But they ask this in most interviews and you can't not answer.
> So what do you tell them? Apparently saying "I'm a perfectionist" or something like that is not the correct answer either.
> So is the piont to have the least bad answer?
> What do you say?
> ...


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Peter said:


> Why are you going for jobs that require interaction with customers? First decide to go for a job that actually matches your interests.


Because a huge number of people don't actually have that luxury. Do you suppose the majority of Americans _want_ to work in the service sector?



Vinniebob said:


> 4-i can't stress this enough, keep eye contact at all times for all questions and answers
> if they ask you a question and you reply by looking else where it is a indiction you are lying


Yes, never break eye contact. Not even for a second. Stare them down like a deranged lunatic and smile wide with the cold, dead eyes of a shark. Ask about their family. Guaranteed to get them to call their manager. Or the police.


----------

